# A question about Facebook...



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

A few months ago, while on FB, I clicked on the "Create a group" button. It was a snap judgement on my part. 

The first week of the group was slow...but since then, it has grown to 1,100 members. I would not be surprised if we passed the 1,200 mark by Sunday.

At any rate, I need to add a few other admins, especially since I am going on vacation in a few weeks. There is no way that I am going to spend my vacation and family time moderating a group. 

How do you pick your fellow admins?

Here are some candidates:

1. A guy that posted a TON in the early days who is EXTREMELY knowledgeable about the topic of the group. He is still posting some...but kind of went AWOL when others started posting so much.

2. A guy that is a little knowledgeable about the subject at hand. Has a ton of time since he has a military disability, but isn't always well spoken in his comments on the forum.

3. A new guy that has unbelievable knowledge on the subject...I am kind of blown away. Sharp as a tack, very well rounded, immense knowledge and resources, well spoken and very articulate....but has only been in the group for about 3 weeks.

Who do you pick???

Is it okay and fair to ask someone to be an admin for a week or so???


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Why not have more than one?

Start with #1 for now and see what #3 does for the next month or two. #2 is kind of iffy IMO.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I am not sure that a lot of knowledge is completely necessary, but someone who is very fair and able to be consistent, reliable, and impartial if moderation is needed.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Okay...this is weird.

Guy #1 has gone AWOL. Hasn't posted a thing in 9 days. He was posting 9 pictures a day. The oddest part is that I can't find him as a member of the group. I am wondering if he quit???? I sent him a message...we'll see if he responds.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Guy #1 is out. 

He replied to my email, and said he had quit the group because he thought "people were being negative" about one of his pictures. 

I hate to see him gone. That guy had VAST knowledge and an unbelievable collection of photos. He should be working as a historian or adviser to the Smithsonian.

What a shame to have lost him...but I don't recall anyone being negative about any of the pics.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I admin on a couple of groups just because I like those groups and the creator of the group is a friends, and they know of my admining here.

Do you have friends on the group that do modding or admining on a forum, and would not mind helping you out with just the custodian work that mods and admins do?

Give that person a thought.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> I admin on a couple of groups just because I like those groups and the creator of the group is a friends, and they know of my admining here.
> 
> Do you have friends on the group that do modding or admining on a forum, and would not mind helping you out with just the custodian work that mods and admins do?
> 
> Give that person a thought.


Very good idea, Angie.

I do have two relatives that were excited about the group when I started it; but I don't think either of them would fit well.

Thank you for the idea...I just gotta figure out who I need to add!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

FWIW, the FB group blew past 1,200 members earlier today.

It is a little heady, if you will. I am shocked that this group has grown so fast. I know that we are still a small group in the big scheme of things, but it has been fun!


----------

